# Savage World's Evernight Campaign



## pjrake (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm starting an Evernight campaign, but only have one committed player. If I can find at least two more players, we can begin. I'm located in the Bronx and have the space to play.

Looking for mature players (I'm 35) who's looking to have a good time roleplaying this great system! I'm a casual GM with some experience, lacking in some areas, but with the right players we can all tell a great story! If you're out here, either PM me, email me at pjrake@gmail.com, or IM me at lafrossia1971. Thanks for looking!

PJ


----------

